# BMW to remain a drivers car for now - No rush to build driverless car



## StevenMueller (Sep 3, 2013)

There is a killer video out there featuring a 5 series that had that technology on it. It's amazing to see. I wouldn't mind a car that can drive itself when I'm sitting in traffic but can switch to a driver's car when I hit the back roads or track


----------



## boramkiv (Jan 8, 2011)

"BMW is a driver's car and we are certainly under not too much pressure to be the first ones out there to have a fully autonomous driving car. We have the engineering ability to do it, but we are listening very carefully to our customers and what they really want to do."
^ Exactly BMW! 
Some of us still want to actually drive the cars that we buy.


----------



## 6SeriesCabGal (Jan 20, 2014)

I certainly don't need a car that parks itself, but shifting into auto-pilot once in a while would be nice.

I imagine it'll soon be legal to take a call or send a text message when the car is doing the driving.


----------



## 6SeriesCabGal (Jan 20, 2014)

It would appear they've had a change of heart.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8080127


----------

